# Looking for twisted yet beautiful songs!



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

OK, I'm looking for non-background


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Tried Nox Arcana ? here's a collaboration - blood of the Angel's, Michelle Belanger
http://noxarcana.com/angels.html

NA has a lot of great orchestral & some vocals..... ( "songs with a mix between twisted/dark/amazing/beautiful/pretty/emotional/haunting" )
http://noxarcana.com/music.html


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm with Dark lord. Midnight Syndicate is another amazing group with that sort of music, also generally minus vocals, though.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Random thoughts, based on your youtube channel - some of these fit better than others:

You Tube - Karen Elson - The Birds They Circle

YouTube - Karen Elson - The Ghost Who Walks (Album Version)

Etienne & Moi - A Shower with Norman Bates

http://www.myspace.com/etienneetmoi/music/songs/a-shower-with-norman-bates-24683150

Lei-Pu-Lei - The Story Ends

http://www.myspace.com/leipulei/music/songs/the-story-ends-14302052

Crappy lyrics but addictive song:

YouTube - Kerli - Walking On Air

YouTube - Kate Nash - Skeleton Song

YouTube - Jill Tracy - Evil Night Together

Kristy Kruger - Pride (can't find it online right now), so how about Dark Stranger

http://www.myspace.com/kristykruger/music/songs/dark-stranger-27029111

YouTube -Raputina - Gingerbread Coffin

2 less vocally oriented:

YouTube - Golden Boy & Miss Kittin - Rippin Kittin (HQ)

YouTube -Laika - "Black Cat Bone"

Some fellas:

YouTube -Jonathan Coulton - Creepy Doll

YouTube - Sea Wolf - You're A Wolf [video]

YouTube - The Mountain Goats - The House That Dripped Blood

YouTube - the Decemberists - the hazards of love 3 - (15 of 17)

YouTube - Apoptygma Berzerk - Eclipse

and just for fun:

YouTube - RJD2 - The Horror

BTW, have to say thanks for some of the songs you have on there - OT from Halloween-related, I'm loving Paranoid Big Brother, Sweet About Me, and Handlebars, so thank you!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the responses everyone! Talkingcatblues, you're right. Some of those songs you posted I just loved.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

I am a fan of Lustmord. Very dark and ambiant music.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

i have 3 of Lustmord's cd's very cool dark & ambient stuff !!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Also love Lustmord. A lot.

Bjork has some odd songs, such as "Sun In My Mouth" from Vespertine, that might fit. Also, Black Tape for a Blue Girl is a gothic-ish duo with a female lead. Angels of Venice is also a Gothic-y group but not over-the-top ... just a little dark. Dead Can Dance, of course ... Lisa Gerrard, too. Jocelyn Pook.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are a few of my favorites, although I don't know if they quite fit what you're looking for.

The first two are from Poe:

YouTube - Poe: Haunted

Editorial note: I replaced the first youtube link with a video that had the song in it's entirety. I didn't realize that the first one I posted had an altered ending. IMHO, the ending in this (the original) version is really kind of spooky.

YouTube - Taken Control - A Lady Tribute (vs. Poe)



This is from Concrete Blonde:

YouTube - Concrete Blonde - Bloodletting - The Vampire Song

I like this song a lot. It's done by Nathan Barr, but the vocals are sung by Lisbeth Scott. It's on the end titles in the movie "Shutter":

YouTube - Good to me - Shutter sountrack

These are from Evanescence, with Amy Lee singing the vocals.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

YouTube - haunted- Evanescence

And this is Amy Lee from the soundtrack of "Nightmare Revisited". The song is titled "Sally's Song"

YouTube - Sally's Song - Amy lee [With Lyrics!]

The young lady singing this next song is Kelly Sweet. She has one of the best singing voices I've heard in years.This is a cover of the classic Aerosmith song "Dream On". It isn't, however, anything like the original. Her version is hauntingly soulful and surreal.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


If you're looking for some really beautiful and amazing female vocals (but not-so-much dark or twisted), you should go to youtube and check out some of the other stuff by Kelly Sweet, and also another singer-songwriter named Priscilla Ahn. They have outstanding voices, and they sing some of the most beautiful songs (originals and a few covers) that you've ever heard.


----------



## mas5acre (Sep 25, 2010)

This song is from the ending credits of the original child's play.


YouTube - Child's Play (2011) Remake


I'm using the music this year in my display.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> I'm with Dark lord. Midnight Syndicate is another amazing group with that sort of music, also generally minus vocals, though.


Midnight Syndicate are terrific on their own - but if you want vocals, particularly female ones, check out their collaboration with a singer named Destini Beard. The album is called "The Dark Masquerade" and features a few MS songs redone with her pretty creepy-sounding soprano vocals added to the mix. I have only heard one song from it so far, because it was on the Dead Matter Soundtrack (the remake of "Noctem Aeternus," which I believe is called "Farewell Forever" on that album). I would post it, but can't find it on YouTube. 

There is also the song "Lost" which has male vocals (apparently sung by Gavin Gozska himself!) It is not as "beautiful" but more along the lines of gothic rock and I think it's pretty cool. (It has guitars in it! And they are also apparently played by Gavin. Who would have guessed he could sing and play guitar on top of everything else he does in MS?)


----------



## LRB Scarecrow (May 4, 2009)

AllHallowsEve56 said:


> OK, I'm looking for non-background (not haunted house music) songs with a mix between twisted/dark/amazing/beautiful/pretty/emotional/haunting and preferably with a female singer with a nice voice like Emiliana Torrini or The Knife although it by no means has to be female. I don't know if this is the right place but I have this feeling I'm missing something but I don't know what it is yet.
> 
> My youtube favorites are here in case anybody wants more clarification of the kind of music I'm talking about. I thought a forum full of people who appreciate the coolest holiday of the year would be the best spot.
> 
> ...


I dunno if it's exactly what you're lookin' for or if it's cliché, but I've always been a fan of the Donnie Darko soundtrack.


----------



## sacredcyn (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm going to have to use this opportunity to plug in Type O negative.. Love you to death.. or Hallow's eve..

or

Tristania- Evenfall

Nightwish - Passion & the Opera


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

sacredcyn said:


> Nightwish - Passion & the Opera


Nightwish sounds like a good recommendation. However, there are songs I'd recommend more highly than Passion and the Opera. I can't think of any specific ones right now, but they are among my favorite bands, so I'll get back to you on that eventually.


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Maybe one of these has the right sound:


----------



## thalius Darkrune (Apr 3, 2011)

within temptation

Bella Morte ***

Lacuna Coil ***

Era Nocturna 


l'ame immortelle


Seraphim Shock


to name a few you may enjoy.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------

